# Bite Sleeve? suit Arm??? anyone ??? Harddogs



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone know what this is. Missed one on Ebay for like $40.00 total.

Never seen anything like it. Is it a sleeve? or an arm to a suit? Don't think it is the Falcon tug they make....looks interesting for sure...

anyone know? I emailed HD and am waiting for a reply..


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm going to throw a wild guess and say it's a puppy sleeve cover? Or rather, just a puppy sleeve....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Karen Havins said:


> I'm going to throw a wild guess and say it's a puppy sleeve cover? Or rather, just a puppy sleeve....


....dont think so, but thanks for the guess


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Could it be some sort of liner? Seems it wouldn't last long as a bite sleeve with all the stitching.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I really dont know Bob.

I have never seen a Harddogs sleeve like this, all the sleeves I have seen are more SCH type hinged sleeves. All the covers I have seen from there are jute.

I have owned 2 HD suits in the past, and have worn 2 others for a bit over a period of 15 yrs, all 4 had different stitching patterns...Guy does have some interesting stitching patterns on some of his stuff, I doubt it is 100% necessary to the structure, just helps hold things in place, considering many other types of products that are similar, dont even have stitching at all.but some have similar stitchwork, it just sometimes is not so visable, he uses contrasting collars usually...I have owned Bende and Euro Joe stuff with crazy stiching in the past...

From what I know, his products hold up well, but havent owned anything from him in about 5 years or so... 

This looks interesting to me, I think it is a bite suit arm, maybe a replacement. 

I'll find out..someone should sure as shit make a sleeve like this though that much I can say, almost all sleeves that I know of are not made for bicep biting, people just use them for that... this one has a bite surface where I assume the Tricep would be on the top left in the picture, flip that sucker around and that is right where a lot of people would need it to be...

here is a sleeve cover from HD, you can see the stitchwork on it.









one bite suit









another









another









here is a McCoy leg sleeve I had.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd guess a bite suit insert or maybe some kind of hidden sleeve?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Could be an arm sleeve or replacement cover for his suit. Guy is know to make prototypes of items and send them to trainers to get feed back on the item. 

A helper I know had a prototype of Shark bite and the puppy chomp sleeve before they were out.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

I reckon its a leg sleeve


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

IT IS.

A prototype sleeve, based off of the arm of a bite suit.

whatever it is, wish I would have saved that auction. woulda got some good use out of it... ](*,)](*,)


----------

